# éprouvé



## Clessidra

Hola a todos,
Tengo una frase en que aparece "éprouvé" pero no estoy segura de si la traducción como "demostrado", "experimentado" sería la correcta. El contexto es el siguiente:
Ces intérêts immédiats et urgents contredisent cependant les déclarations d'autres resposables chinois qui prétendent protéger l'environnement en créant des réserves naturelles sur le haut plateau -en vue d'apaiser les reproches que leur adressent diverses organisations de sauvegarde d'écosystèmes fragiles, quand ce ne sont pas des chercheurs chinois conscients des périls potentiels à trop perturber des équilibres patiemment *éprouvés* par les siècles.

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## yserien

éprouvé : experimentado.
prouvé : probado.
A ver si he entendido la explicación de Gurb.


----------



## Clessidra

Gracias Yserien,
¿Dónde está tal explicación?
Saludos


----------



## totor

Mi texto actual (pero también lo he visto de la misma manera en distintas oportunidades) parece emplear _éprouvé_ no como adjetivo sino como sustantivo, en el sentido de 'vivencia'.

No he visto esa posibilidad ni en el CNRTL ni en el Littré, pero me pregunto si es posible.

_Il est important de souligner que dans le processus originaire, nous sommes dans une dimension de continuité espace-temps, rythmée par des éprouvés de montée de tension suivis par des éprouvés d'apaisement de la tension.*_

Fernando Geberovich, _No satisfaction._


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola, Totor.
A la luz de tu contexto, lo primero que se me viene a la mente es "experimentación". Creo que encaja bastante bien en tu texto.
http://lema.rae.es/drae/?val=experimentación
Un abrazo,

León


----------



## totor

Sí, yo también pensé en esa posibilidad, León, lo que pasa es que la palabra 'experimentación' me parece demasiado activa para esta situación.

Me suena como algo que 'padece', o incluso que 'experimenta' el sujeto.


----------



## totor

Fijate lo que dice un poco después, León:

[…]_ il est exposé à un accroissement douloureux de la tension, entièrement soumis à ses excitations endogènes_ […] _une douleur qui n'est que de l'éprouvé_ […]

A mi juicio, en este último caso sí está tomado como participio y funcionaría su traducción como 'experimentado'.


----------



## swift

Hola, Víctor y J.M.:

Creo que aquí «éprouvé» debe ser entendido como _aquello que se ha experimentado_. Creo que se puede establecer una comparación válida entre esta substantivación del participio de _éprouver_ y la del participio de _ressentir _—más común, frecuente en hablas no jergales—.

Dejo acá constancia de un texto que parece comprobar lo que describo arriba:


> Notre matériel d’étude est constitué de 340 séances de groupe, soit environ 250 heures de vidéo. [...] De plus, parce qu’une des limites essentielles d’une caméra vidéo est de recueillir les informations qui traversent son champ de prise de vue, nous sommes aussi attentifs aux informations « hors champ » (temps de pose, éprouvés internes et pensées non formulées…) que nous retranscrivons lors des temps de réflexion postgroupe.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Concernant notre méthodologie de présentation des données cliniques, nous utilisons après G. Gimenez (1993) un tableau à trois colonnes permettant de distinguer trois types de données cliniques :
> 
> [...]
> _les données internes des moniteurs de groupe_ (deuxième colonne) qui sont toutes les associations et les éprouvés ressentis par eux, qu’ils soient nommés ou non ;
> [...]
> https://www.cairn.info/revue-de-psychotherapie-psychanalytique-de-groupe-2004-2-page-159.htm


----------



## totor

¿Qué tal, José?

Te pregunto, ¿qué es


swift said:


> _aquello que se ha experimentado_


si no una vivencia?


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Iba a decirte que no necesariamente, Totor. Pero es cierto...
*vivencia.
1.* f. Hecho de experimentar algo, y su contenido.
*experimentación.
1.* f. Acción de experimentar.
*experimentar.
1.* tr. Probar y examinar prácticamente la virtud y propiedades de algo.
*2.* tr. Notar, echar de ver en uno mismo una cosa, una impresión, un sentimiento, etc.
*3.* tr. Dicho de una cosa: Recibir una modificación, cambio o mudanza.
Un objeto puede "experimentar" un cambio.
El tema es cómo lo traducirás.
En el primer caso, por ejemplo... ¿No estaría bien decir "subidas de tensión experimentadas"?


----------



## totor

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> ¿No estaría bien decir "subidas de tensión experimentadas"?


No estaría mal, de no ser por el exceso de participios, que en francés no molestan, pero en castellano sí (y mucho):


totor said:


> rythmée par des éprouvés de montée de tension suivis par des éprouvés d'apaisement de la tension


…ritmada por subidas de tensión experimentadas seguidas por un apaciguamiento de la tensión experimentada 

¿No te parece mejor decir 'ritmada por vivencias de aumento de la tensión seguidas por vivencias de apaciguamiento de la tensión'?

Y sobre todo, ¿no te parece más fiel al original?

Cuando el autor dice 'éprouvés de montée de tension', ¿no se está refiriendo a un hecho específico, cuando el participio de alguna manera lo que hace es cualificar ese hecho?

No sé si soy claro…


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Éprouvé(e), según el Trésor:
I.− _Part. passé_ de _éprouver_*.
II.− _Adjectif_
A.− [Correspond à _éprouver_ A; avec l'idée que qqc. ou qqn a subi qqc.]
1. [En parlant de la qualité d'une pers. ou d'une chose] Qui a été soumis à une expérience susceptible d'en établir la valeur positive (...)
B.− [Correspond à _éprouver_ B; en parlant d'un sentiment] Qui a été ressenti, vécu :
2. L'amour individuel, « l'amour *éprouvé* se complaisant en soi et se bâtissant lui-même toute sa tragédie », cet amour-passion que Stendhal goûtait chez les autres avec un plaisir un peu artificiel, est, pour M. Mauclair, à l'origine de toutes les folies, ... Thibaudet, _Réflex. litt.,_1936, p. 68.

Por lo pronto, no es un sustantivo sino una forma adjetiva sustantivada.
Es cierto que tiene que ver con "lo vivido" y es cierto que remite a "aquello que ha sido experimentado", "lo experimentado".
Creo que, de optarse por "vivencia", sería interesante reponer el término original entre corchetes o hacer una breve nota al pie.

("Episodios" es una muy buena opción, también...)


----------



## swift

totor said:


> Te pregunto, ¿qué es [aquello que se ha experimentado] si no una vivencia?


El problema es que con “vivencia” se pierde la actualidad del evento. Creo que _éprouvé_ se refiere más bien a un sentimiento que surge en determinado momento y bajo determinadas circunstancias; en cambio, _vivencia_ remite en español a una noción de bagaje, de algo que se ha vivido en el pasado y que se trae consigo hasta el presente, y por ello lo relacionaría más con el francés _vécu_. En francés, _un éprouvé_ parece apuntar más bien a una _sensación_.

Otro ejemplo:


> Encore faut-il l'entendre... et accepter de questionner les présupposés qui nous empêchent de nous identifier à une personne si différente, si loin de notre expérience quotidienne, de nos certitudes perceptives et de nos éprouvés corporels, pour découvrir son monde intérieur.
> 
> http://www.cairn.info/la-vie-psychique-des-personnes-handicapees--9782749211404.htm


Antes, dejándome llevar por la idea de Víctor sobre hechos específicos, me preguntaba si _episodios_ podía cuadrar (de ahí la observación final de J.M.); pero borré el comentario porque me pareció que no sería un término valedero para las múltiples apariciones de dicho vocablo en el original.

En este momento no tengo a mano mis textos de referencia sobre psicoanálisis y psicología clínica; les echaré un vistazo más tarde.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

Hola, José.

Comparto tu excelente descripción de lo que sería una vivencia. No obstante, una de las definiciones de "éprouvé" brindadas por el Trésor es: _Qui a été ressenti, *vécu*_. Eso es algo muy próximo al concepto de vivencia.

Ahora bien, "experimentación" no entraña necesariamente en todas sus acepciones la idea de una _actividad_ subjetiva manifiesta. Comprende también tanto la idea de un proceso objetivo que es _sufrido _por algo o alguien; así como, eventualmente, la toma de conciencia pertinente.

Así es que insistiría, por mi parte, en mi propuesta inicial:

"Es importante destacar que, en el proceso original, nos hallamos en una dimensión de continuidad espacio-tiempo, ritmada por la experimentación de alzas de tensión seguidas por la experimentación de un apaciguamiento de la tensión".


----------



## swift

Sólo con el fin de ilustrar —con más claridad, espero— lo que expuse anteriormente, voy a darles un ejemplo que en el habla popular costarricense se calificaría de “marca diablo”:


> La césure brutale qui marque le passage de l’être-là-qui-va-à-la-mort à l’être-là-qui-s’accroche-à-la-vie est rythmé par le passage du contact avec une mère mortifère génératrice d'angoisse à celui d'une nourrice épanouissante, sécurisante. Pour Winnicott « la crainte clinique de l’effondrement [...] a déjà eu lieu » ou « la crainte de la mort [est] quelque chose qui est arrivé au patient, [qui] a le sens de l’anéantissement ». Il relie ces symptômes au vécu archaïque de ses patients, au temps où « la mère assure une fonction de moi auxiliaire. » L’originaire engrange donc l’expérience de la rencontre, sous forme de traces qui témoignent d’un vécu, source de plaisir ou de déplaisir, toujours en lien avec un ailleurs qui se re-présente comme attirant ou destructeur, sans autre médiation que la perception d’un affect. Ce fond représentatif se re-produit toute la vie. Il accompagne tout éprouvé et expérience du Je. Il est réactivé par l’énaction dans toute nouvelle rencontre.
> 
> Le cas psychologique. Psychologie projective et pratiques cliniques. Université de Toulouse-Le Mirail: Presses universitaires du Mirail, 1999.


Pueden googlear un fragmento del párrafo supracitado para localizar la página 42 de la obra a la que hago referencia.

¿Cómo usar «vivencia» para traducir « il relie ces symptômes au vécu archaïque de ses patients » e « il accompagne tout éprouvé et expérience du Je » sin caer en equívocos?  Y miren que _expérience_ denota algo distinto de _l’éprouvé_.

En términos psicoanalíticos (y espero que @totor y @Mirelia no me desmientan), creo que se podría decir que el párrafo explica el mecanismo por el cual _l’éprouvé_ actualiza_ le vécu_ (ce fond représentatif).

En cuanto a “experimentación”, me temo que tiene un dejo científico (de experimento controlado y deliberado) que podría no calzar muy bien para describir algo que le pasa a uno.


----------



## Leon_Izquierdo

No quiero defender a ultranza mi posición, en absoluto; pero se habla -por ejemplo, en psicología o psiquiatría, ya que viene al caso- de la _experimentación de sentimientos_. Y en ello no hay una referencia al experimento científico sino a "aquello que es vivido/sentido/experimentado".


----------



## swift

Leon_Izquierdo said:


> No quiero defender a ultranza mi posición, en absoluto


Je, je. Eso suena a preterición. 

Hasta ahora, he dado mi lectura y mis sensaciones. Desde luego que _experimentación_ podría ser una traducción válida; sólo creo que tiene una connotación de acto deliberado (sobre todo si se usa en plural, fijate bien en el original que nos expuso Totor, donde se lee _des éprouvés_).


----------



## totor

Mis queridos, no sé muy bien qué decirles, salvo que respeto sus opiniones, pero me temo que en el fondo es una cuestión de preferencias, que como tales son subjetivas  .


----------



## swift

Bueno, creo que fue lo que mencionaba antes: me expresé desde la subjetividad de mi lectura y de mis sensaciones.  Este hilo me trae a la memoria el filme _Hiroshima mon amour_, específicamente aquellas palabras de Ella cuando le repite a Él « tu me tues, tu me fais du bien » y revive su pasado durante la II Guerra por medio de ese nuevo amor. Espero no equivocarme, pero creo que lo que ella siente con su amante japonés relève de l’éprouvé y ese éprouvé actualiza le vécu (con su amante alemán).


----------



## totor

Es posible, porque su amor verdadero fue con su amante alemán.


----------



## Mirelia

swift said:


> Sólo con el fin de ilustrar —con más claridad, espero— lo que expuse anteriormente, voy a darles un ejemplo que en el habla popular costarricense se calificaría de “marca diablo”:
> 
> Pueden googlear un fragmento del párrafo supracitado para localizar la página 42 de la obra a la que hago referencia.
> 
> ¿Cómo usar «vivencia» para traducir « il relie ces symptômes au vécu archaïque de ses patients » e « il accompagne tout éprouvé et expérience du Je » sin caer en equívocos?  Y miren que _expérience_ denota algo distinto de _l’éprouvé_.
> 
> En términos psicoanalíticos (y espero que @totor y @Mirelia no me desmientan), creo que se podría decir que el párrafo explica el mecanismo por el cual _l’éprouvé_ actualiza_ le vécu_ (ce fond représentatif).
> 
> En cuanto a “experimentación”, me temo que tiene un dejo científico (de experimento controlado y deliberado) que podría no calzar muy bien para describir algo que le pasa a uno.


----------



## swift

Hola, @Mirelia. Creo que se te quedó el comentario en el tintero. 

¡Un saludo grande!


----------



## Mirelia

En términos psicoanalíticos (y espero que @totor y @Mirelia no me desmientan), creo que se podría decir que el párrafo explica el mecanismo por el cual _l’éprouvé_ actualiza_ le vécu_ (ce fond représentatif). 

Hola a todos:
Cinco años después, vuelvo al foro y descubro -por no haberlo leído antes o por haberlo olvidado- este hilo al que llego ahora a raíz de mis dudas con _éprouvé_, en un texto de psicoanálisis bastante extraño (para mí), tanto por forma como por contenido (ah, cuán antiguas categorías). Un poco tarde (vaya eufemismo) respondo a la mención de *swift *diciendo que, hasta donde sé, ni _éprouvé_ (adjetivo sustantivado como ya se señaló aquí) ni _vécu_ tienen rango de conceptos en los textos franceses. En consecuencia, no tienen traducción establecida. Ahora bien, me llama la atención que entre las soluciones propuestas en el hilo para el primero no figure "experiencia", en la acepción 4 del DRAE: 4. f. Circunstancia o acontecimiento vivido por una persona.

El texto que debo traducir es: "Cet éprouvé accessible en hallucinations et fantasmes place-t-il le sujet qui en témoigne à l’aurore du _refoulement originaire_ et sa doublure _le refoulement organique_?" El matiz de "sensación" no aparece para nada en el contexto. Todo el desarrollo precedente de la autora es sumamente abstracto. De todas formas, me quedaría con "vivencia" o con "experiencia".

Espero comentarios o sugerencias. Gracias


----------



## swift

Yo usaría _experiencia_ siempre y cuando no haya una coaparición de _expérience_ en el mismo párrafo o capítulo, lo cual podría aplanar la diferenciación. Ahora bien, si dicha diferenciación es irrelevante, lo dejaría en _experiencia_.


----------



## totor

¿Qué tal, Mirelia, tanto tiempo?

Como vos sugerís


Mirelia said:


> ni _éprouvé_ (adjetivo sustantivado como ya se señaló aquí) ni _vécu_ tienen rango de conceptos en los textos franceses. En consecuencia, no tienen traducción establecida


y yo sostengo en #18, creo que


totor said:


> en el fondo es una cuestión de preferencias


----------



## Mirelia

totor said:


> ¿Qué tal, Mirelia, tanto tiempo?
> 
> Como vos sugerís
> 
> y yo sostengo en #18, creo que


Coincido, Totor.



swift said:


> Yo usaría _experiencia_ siempre y cuando no haya una coaparición de _expérience_ en el mismo párrafo o capítulo, lo cual podría aplanar la diferenciación. Ahora bien, si dicha diferenciación es irrelevante, lo dejaría en _experiencia_.


Totalmente de acuerdo, Swift.


----------



## totor

Aquí les traigo otro ejemplo, pero unos renglones antes mi autor* habla de "la faim et la soif. Ces deux états signalent l’enveloppement de la vie par elle-même, son immanence première. Impossible de mettre à distance la sensation de faim ou de soif. Se les représenter intellectuellement n’en abolit pas pour autant l’intensité vécue.

Y ahora sí, el fragmento prometido:

Ce qui caractérise une telle vie, note Michel Henry, « c’est qu’elle s’éprouve elle-même, ne cessant ainsi de souffrir de ce qu’elle est, c’est-à-dire aussi bien d’en jouir ». À travers cet *éprouvé* fondamental, c’est le besoin de vivre lui-même qui s’affirme.

Tal vez este sea el momento de hacerle caso a @Mirelia


Mirelia said:


> experiencia


y no a


totor said:


> vivencia


* _Le sens des limites_, Renaud Garcia.


----------

